# The Northman: Erster Trailer zur Wikinger-Rachegeschichte



## GoodnightSolanin (21. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Northman: Erster Trailer zur Wikinger-Rachegeschichte* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *The Northman: Erster Trailer zur Wikinger-Rachegeschichte*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## GoodnightSolanin (21. Dezember 2021)

Ich fand "The Witch" und "The Lighthouse" wirklich fantastisch (habe auch beide zuhause auf Blu-Ray stehen) und freue mich sehr auf "The Northman". Der Trailer hat mir auch schon ganz gut gefallen, ich hoffe aber noch, dass der Film richtig schön abgedreht wird, so wie man es von Eggers gewohnt ist - und keine generische Wikinger-Rachegeschichte wird. Aber da bin ich eigentlich recht zuversichtlich.


----------



## golani79 (21. Dezember 2021)

Sieht ganz gut aus der Trailer und ich hab auch keine Hörner auf den Helmen erspäht, was auch ein gutes Zeichen ist 😅


----------



## Falconer75 (21. Dezember 2021)

Großartiger Cast. Geiler Trailer. Hab ich unglaublich Bock drauf.


----------



## BubbaSmith (22. Dezember 2021)

Hat die Walküre eine Zahnspange? Bei 2:09min.


----------



## coolbit (22. Dezember 2021)

BubbaSmith schrieb:


> Hat die Walküre eine Zahnspange? Bei 2:09min.


Schaut so aus Die Vikinger waren uns halt weit voraus.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. Dezember 2021)

coolbit schrieb:


> Schaut so aus Die Vikinger waren uns halt weit voraus.


Ja, reichlich filigrane Schmiedearbeit. 🤣


----------



## Fireball8 (22. Dezember 2021)

Oh mein Gott, wie geil. Zuletzt The Lighthouse fand ich einfach genial, The Witch ist schon wieder etwas her, habe ich aber auch sehr gut in Erinnerung. Hab ich mal echt richtig Bock drauf. Das wird auf jeden Fall ein weiterer Besuch im kleinen Arthousekino


----------



## Gast1649365804 (23. Dezember 2021)

Die Conan-Geschichte im Wikinger-Setting. Wie einfallsreich, aber vielleicht auch unterhaltsam. Durch Vikings, Pathfinder und einige andere Serien und Filme ist heute ein sehr verzerrtes und in weiten Teilen auch falsches Bild der Wikinger in den Köpfen verankert.


----------



## Falconer75 (23. Dezember 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Durch Vikings, Pathfinder und einige andere Serien und Filme ist heute ein sehr verzerrtes und in weiten Teilen auch falsches Bild der Wikinger in den Köpfen verankert.


Von welchen Völkern des 8. bis 11. Jahrhunderts ist denn in weiten Teilen ein richtiges Bild in den Köpfen verankert?


----------



## Toni (23. Dezember 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Die Conan-Geschichte im Wikinger-Setting. Wie einfallsreich, aber vielleicht auch unterhaltsam.


auf welche Geschichte beziehst du dich? Ich hatte gefunden, dass es sich auf die selbe Geschichte wie Shakespeers Hamleth bezieht, was witzig ist, weil sich hamlet auf eine skandinavische Geschichte bezieht








						Amleth - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				












						The Northman Director Robert Eggers on His “Viking Hamlet” Epic - IGN
					

Director Robert Eggers on why The Northman is his most mainstream film yet (even though it still packs enough offbeat punch for his fans), the film's connections to Hamlet, his deep research into Viking culture, and more.




					www.ign.com


----------



## McDrake (23. Dezember 2021)

Erinnert mich jetzt auch ein wenig an AC: Valhalla


----------



## Gast1649365804 (23. Dezember 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> auf welche Geschichte beziehst du dich? Ich hatte gefunden, dass es sich auf die selbe Geschichte wie Shakespeers Hamleth bezieht, was witzig ist, weil sich hamlet auf eine skandinavische Geschichte bezieht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Historisch gesehen, ja. Nee, das war mein erster Gedanke als ich den Trailer sah. Eltern getötet, Kind versklavt…Entwicklung, Heranwachsen eines Kriegers, Rachegeschichte. Ein bißchen schade, dass der gesamte Plot innerhalb einer Minute offensichtlich ist, aber wie ich sagte, es kann ja trotzdem unterhaltsam sein.


----------



## Toni (23. Dezember 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Ein bißchen schade, dass der gesamte Plot innerhalb einer Minute offensichtlich ist,


das ist heutzutage ja leider der normalfall... Hatte schon trailer, wo dann die Auflösung mit drin war (häufig bei RomComs), da braucht man den Film gar nicht mehr zu schauen


----------

